# soon to be new ruger lcp.380 owner!



## nastyl (Dec 7, 2012)

getting ready to acquire my ltc and fid. gonna get a ruger lcp.380 with a laser and modded grip for now. once i move to fl, i plan to buy a 15 round mag for it. zombie day is coming!


----------



## Benny1636 (Dec 7, 2012)

nastyl said:


> getting ready to acquire my ltc and fid. gonna get a ruger lcp.380 with a laser and modded grip for now. once i move to fl, i plan to buy a 15 round mag for it. zombie day is coming!


Wow, im about to get one too, I didnt know you could get a 15 round magazine thats awesome.


----------



## nastyl (Dec 7, 2012)

oh yes and even 10 round mag aswell. i did alot of searching lastnight on mods for them.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The LCPs are awesome little guns. And as you pointed out are very customizable (zombie lasers, pro mags, etc)

I went with the Bodyguard .380 S&W myself but I think the LCP is alittle smaller and lighter.


----------



## nastyl (Dec 7, 2012)

i chose the ruger mainly cause mods, i just wanna get involved more with shooting and maybe competition. and the laser and 15rd mag is for (zombie day)


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

LCP is a great little pistol, they seem to run perfect with any type of ammo that you feed them anp they are perfect to carry when everything else is to big or to heavy. The LC9 is a great companion for the LCP, slightly larger, but a lot of good features.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

nastyl said:


> i chose the ruger mainly cause mods, i just wanna get involved more with shooting and maybe competition. and the laser and 15rd mag is for (zombie day)


This will be your first gun then right?
I am not sure I know of a competition that allows .380's or lasers.

The LCP is a nice gun easy to canceal and a lot of good holsters available for them. They do require practice and the trigger takes a bit of getting used too.

Good luck with the new gun be safe have [email protected]

RCG


----------

